# Do you think i was misunderstood ?



## over & done (Jun 25, 2017)

i sent this message to help ; last night was the third time i was sent for a pickup at "Broadway Social Club" in Bethlehem , pa . and it was again a no-show ! Appears they are choosing who picks up there ! I sit there waiting while all the action is going on! I wait them limit and miss rides ! Then i get a cancellation , which affects my ratings ! No-shows at this prime time should be tripled ! this was the response ; Thanks for reaching out , name . When a trip is cancelled , neither you nor the rider will be able to rate each other , since no trip actually occurred . Now , did i word that correctly ? Over


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

???


----------



## over & done (Jun 25, 2017)

You know what I mean . Ratings isn't just a star , it goes by acceptance & cancellations also ! A no show , the driver cancels. That goes against him , not to mention the ride to the pickup and idle time sitting there ! All lost money ! Then to boot , what about when you cancel and leave , go 5 minute down the road and they give you the exact same pickup again ? I push the "no-thanks" button . And of course , then I didn't accept a ride , another blemish on my acceptance rate ! WTH Uber ? They were a No-Show for me already !


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Is this how they're teaching punctuation in school these days?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Coachman said:


> Is this how they're teaching punctuation in school these days?


Punctuation's okay, I just had to mentally remove the spaces before. I'm also not a big fan of exclamation points but I understand his frustration, provided I read correctly.

And OP, yes, Uber will tell you all day long that no show cancellations affect the cancellation percentage.

Thankfully those are the only cancels I've had to do and yes, it bites. I waited, they didn't show, so why am I penalized? But that's how it is and Uber doesn't care about drivers time, expenses or lost revenue.


----------



## over & done (Jun 25, 2017)

Coachman said:


> Is this how they're teaching punctuation in school these days?


Do you take me for a child Coachman ? Quite frankly , I could care less about all the proper puncuations !


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Uber can fire you for ! too many cancellations but . : they cannot legally ;* punish you for low, acceptance rating. . /All they can /#/* do is try ÷÷. to bully! you into ! getting the ¿?¿ acceptance rating ! higher.


----------



## over & done (Jun 25, 2017)

Look , Another peanut in the bag !


----------



## BornToBeGuilty (Jul 28, 2017)

Eh you get used to it. On weekends mine hovers around 10% because drunks like to fall asleep, put pins in wrong locations, make the driver wait till they pay their tab or get a lap dance. There are plenty of reasons they will neglect to take your time into consideration. Also if you have too many cancels they will send a nice email about not being online if you can't complete trips even though you follow their system rules.

When I was new I would wait 10-15 minutes before cancelling and would get that stupid email. The cancels count towards your cancel % but do not affect your overall rating. Any trip on your history will stay there for 7 days to count towards your %s.

I would love to see them terminate me for "cancellations" that were out of my control. It would be interesting to see the judges face when uber tries to defend its case for me following their system.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

This whole thread is confusing. If you cancel after 5 minutes it DOES NOT affect your cancellation rate. If you are cancelling before 5 minutes then that's on you and frankly stupid.


----------



## over & done (Jun 25, 2017)

I wait until its says cancel if the rider didn't show . I hit the circle with the line through it . It sure does go as a cancellation on your rating !


----------



## Rsabcd (May 19, 2016)

kdyrpr said:


> This whole thread is confusing. If you cancel after 5 minutes it DOES NOT affect your cancellation rate. If you are cancelling before 5 minutes then that's on you and frankly stupid.


This is not true. If you as a driver cancel, if counts against you.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Counts against you on Uber but not on Lyft. You're both right.


----------



## over & done (Jun 25, 2017)

Did not know that . Thanks for the info !


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Counts against you on Uber but not on Lyft. You're both right.


Although for Uber I feel like cancellation rate doesn't really matter for no shows. I've never got a nastygram from Uber for cancelling no-show riders, nor for cancelling riders for too many pax.

Lyft on the other hand seems to get upset at you when you cancel on someone, even when the person you cancelled on was trying to overload your car.

I've even on occasion completed a trip for Lyft and it says "You didn't attempt to complete this ride" because the distance was too short and it acts like I am a horrible cancelling monster when I just gave someone a free ride since Lyft won't pay me for it.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Cancelled on a LYFT passenger the other day. Pick up spot was confusing. It said that I had arrived but I was not near any type of dwelling or business. Now here comes the good part. I decided to hit that I had arrived to see where the passenger was going. Just in case it was a decent ride before I cancelled. The destination was the train station.....literally 2 block away. The weather was perfect. Only explanation was that there was a decent amount of luggage involved. CANCEL.



Coachman said:


> Is this how they're teaching punctuation in school these days?


Name the jobs that do not require ANY education whatsoever:

1. UBER
2. LYFT


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

BornToBeGuilty said:


> Eh you get used to it. On weekends mine hovers around 10% because drunks like to fall asleep, put pins in wrong locations, make the driver wait till they pay their tab or get a lap dance. There are plenty of reasons they will neglect to take your time into consideration. Also if you have too many cancels they will send a nice email about not being online if you can't complete trips even though you follow their system rules.
> 
> When I was new I would wait 10-15 minutes before cancelling and would get that stupid email. The cancels count towards your cancel % but do not affect your overall rating. Any trip on your history will stay there for 7 days to count towards your %s.
> 
> I would love to see them terminate me for "cancellations" that were out of my control. It would be interesting to see the judges face when uber tries to defend its case for me following their system.


I mention this frequently on this forum: my acceptance rate is about 50% (Screenshot below) and my cancellation rate hovers between 25% - 40%.

So far I've not been effected as far as my ability to drive. I let Uber know why I cancel or don't accept sometimes. Uber cannot tell me when I'm allowed to feel uncomfortable or when I should accept rides. I have the right to cancel or not accept a ride - I'm an independent contractor, remember?

No way in hell I'll ever accept a Pool ping, ESPECIALLY one like the attached. On X requests, anything more than 1.5 mile away and/or more than 5 minutes away automatically = NO THANKS. I'm not driving 14 minutes up into the Santa Monica mountains only to find out I'm driving some asshole 1 mile & 4 minutes to halfway down the mountain. **** you Uber!!!


----------



## over & done (Jun 25, 2017)

Julescase said:


> I mention this frequently on this forum: my acceptance rate is about 50% (Screenshot below) and my cancellation rate hovers between 25% - 40%.
> So far I've not been effected as far as my ability to drive. I let Uber know why I cancel or don't accept sometimes. Uber cannot tell me when I'm allowed to feel uncomfortable or when I should accept rides. I have the right to cancel or not accept a ride - I'm an independent contractor, remember?
> 
> No way in hell I'll ever accept a Pool ping, ESPECIALLY one like the attached. On X requests, anything more than 1.5 mile away and/or more than 5 minutes away automatically = NO THANKS. I'm not driving 14 minutes up into the Santa Monica mountains only to find out I'm driving some asshole 1 mile & 4 minutes to halfway down the mountain. &%[email protected]!* you Uber!!!


Boy Jules , you just put that right out there . (hahaha) I like your style ! I was driving home the other day trying out my bogus deactivation txt for no inspection . Drove for 20 minutes & got within 3 minutes of home when I got a ping to go 23 minutes back . Needless to say , I hit no thanks . Now , since I haven't driven in a bit , I have a 0% acceptance . lol


----------

